# Seeking ride to Guadalajara area



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

Greetings to all and a happy New Year... I live near Guadalajara and my neice is trying to move here from Missouri and needs to bring some things with her that would require some space. She would like to connect with someone who is headed down here - preferably someone with a pickup or van - preferably somewhere in the Midwest - to share costs. She would also be open to meeting them on the border, preferably Laredo. Her timeframe is flexible.

I have two questions: 1. is there a place on this forum that would be better to post this?

2. Can anyone recommend good ride share options? I have found erideshare.com, zimride.com and ridejoy.com, but have never used them. Any experience or insights along these lines would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance.


----------

